# John Deere 7810 pro's, Cons, tips



## Joseph K (Feb 20, 2014)

So I just picked up a John Deere 7810, will be used primarily as a tractor for pulling a 13' Moco in the near future. This is the nicest newest tractor I've ever had, any major things to know about this tractor? I grew up running old internationals and the nicest newest tractor I've had any real experience with. Would appreciate any information you guys could impart. Also, any thoughts on the best way to store the duals, I'm assuming I'll need to take them off for mowing. Thanks


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

One of the best tractors Deere made. A kin folk of mine had a ground wire issue with his. Do you have FWA?


----------



## Joseph K (Feb 20, 2014)

No, it's a two wheel drive. Truth be told it's probably a little more tractor than I currently need but I had to step up to at least 100 hp at the PTO for the moco I bought and I came across a pretty good deal on it. It's one owner and has just over 4000 hours on it. It appears the owner babied it big time, now I just have to learn how to run it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well if it turns out its too big for your situation let me know I most likely would be interested in it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would extend the same offer as Vol.......very nice tractors


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

7X10 Deeres are among the best. Watch the driveline from the engine to the trans. Those U joints should be replaced about every 4,000 hours. Which trans do you have? 19 speeds had some issues.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Joseph K said:


> So I just picked up a John Deere 7810, will be used primarily as a tractor for pulling a 13' Moco in the near future. This is the nicest newest tractor I've ever had, any major things to know about this tractor? I grew up running old internationals and the nicest newest tractor I've had any real experience with. Would appreciate any information you guys could impart. Also, any thoughts on the best way to store the duals, I'm assuming I'll need to take them off for mowing. Thanks


That's a big tractor for mowing, but I had good luck with my 7810 my running my big square baler. I bought mine used with about 5100 hours. I remember talking to a JD sales guy and he asked what dealership I get my parts for it from. I said Parts? The only "parts" I bought for it over 4 years were oil filters and the little O rings in the Hydraulic remote connections. I put about 900 hours on it in 4 years. I never took the duals off of mine. Didn't need or want to. I hated the seat though. 3 hours would bother my back for the next 24 hours. Maybe JD seats of that era are bad for me just like Ford vehicle seats have always been.


----------



## Joseph K (Feb 20, 2014)

Gearclash, it's the power quad I believe, A, B, C, and D ranges and four in each. Thanks for all the replies, sounds like I probably did good.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

There's a guy here that pulls a 13' discbine with a 7810 4wd, he likes it. I think with yours being 2wd it'll be even more versatile. They're really nice tractors. Seems like people complain about the seats more than anything else


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I pull my 13' Discbine with a FWA 8200 with duals and that works really nice on there. The 7810 will be just right on it. With a Discbine its better to have too much power than not enough.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

best tractor deere ever built.

have 2 of em. one with 12300 hours the other with 4500 hours.

owned both of them since about 200 hours a piece.

90% of those hours has been loader work with deeres big 840 loader on it and i know a ton of guys who would say theyre the best loader tractor, anywhere any colour and i wouldnt argue one bit with that we love em.

our best friend has one with 13 000 hours on it to. still works great.

like someone said the u joints should be done every once in a while. theyre not a fun job but probably worth it. never had one of ours fail but i repaired one for a guy in the field one time. it sucked. a lot.

another thing to watch for with them is there's four bolts through the bottom of the valve body on the powershift half of the transmission. the go up into a hub inside the tranny and they have a tendency to brake. i just learned this through a neighbor the other day who learned it the hard way, he lucked out and a really skilled and patient tech was able to get them out through a bore of about 1/4". again, it probably sucked, a lot.

otherwise theyre great.

is it the version with the LH reverser shuttle switch of the reverser on the powershift lever?

PS one thing you should know to is if they ever start to shift hard into a range (c is most common cause its the most versatile speed range) and it shifts and grinds into gear or starts popping out of gear. dont force it! its still runable but make sure you get it fixed soon. it has to be split to do it but a good tech can have those tractors apart in like 4 or 5 hours and if you catch it soon enough its a 12 dollar part. if you dont it wrecks the synchronizer for that range and ya you guess it, it sucks. a lot.

Cheers!


----------

